# Somers CT Bottle Club 40th Show Feb. 28



## Bixby Bill (Feb 21, 2010)

Our 40th antique bottle show is coming up very soon on Feb. 28. We always have a great selection of early New England and other exceptional bottles and glass, milk bottles, and stoneware. This year our display area will have a fine display of foreign insulators and a large display of Bixby bottles and advertising, probably the largest Bixby display ever done! We also have great food along with the great bottles and people! Come down and check us out, you`ll be glad you did!


----------



## bearswede (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't know why but Rose and the board would never accept my request for a contract... So I've never participated... Odd, I think...


 Ron


----------



## Bixby Bill (Feb 22, 2010)

Ron, I`m sorry that you feel that way, but unless one of the regular dealers drops out to create a vacancy, there isn`t room for anybody new. Sometimes a dealer does decide to stop coming due to the distance or their age, and we have a waiting list every year that we go by to fill it, but that doesn`t happen very often. We have limited space at the school where we hold it, and we can`t accomodate everybody. It is still a good show to go to even if you aren`t a dealer. I hope this clears things up for you. 
     Bill


----------



## cookie (Feb 27, 2010)

Bixby Bill- I live in southern Vt...is the show worth the drive......are there a lot of dealers and bottles ?     thanks


----------

